# case tractor question



## chuck d (Apr 18, 2004)

i am trying to find out what year and model number my case tractor is. it is a narrow front and it says dual range diesel on the side of the gas tank. i can't find a tag on it anywhere. any help would be greatly appreciated. thanks,
chuck


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Welcome aboard, chuck!!! Let me be the first to welcome you here. We have a ton of Case experts and they will chime in shortly and help you out ASAP. Thanks for joining up --- hope to see you here often!

Smiles,
Andy


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Chuck.
Welcome aboard. It's kind of hard to tell exactly what you have. I first guess would be a 730 as it had dual range one the side. It could also be a 700B also. . Is there any way you can post a picture of the tractor. The 700 was built in 1958 and 59. The 730 was built from 1960-1969. If you could also provide additional information like color, rear tire size. You might also contact the person that you bought it from as he might have some info on it. The serial number should be located on the right side, just right of the instrument panel. Hope this helps
caseman-d


----------



## chuck d (Apr 18, 2004)

i haven't got it home yet but i think it has 15.5-38 rear tires.


----------



## chuck d (Apr 18, 2004)

IT'S A 730, CASEMAN. I LOOKED AT PICTURES ON YESTERDAYS TRACTOR SITE. THANKS A LOT FOR THE INFO. BY THE WAY CAN YOU TELL ME WHAT HORSEPOWER THE 730 DIESEL IS. THANKS, CHUCK D


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Chuck
I believe they are rated at 56 pto hp.
caseman-d


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

welcome to tractorforum chuck. good to see you here hope all your questions get answered.


----------



## chuck d (Apr 18, 2004)

ARE THE CASE 730 DIESEL TRACTORS PRETTY GOOD TRACTORS? I GOT THIS ONE FOR 100.00 AND THE ENGINE HAS NEW SLEEVES AND PISTONS AND NEW ROD AND MAIN BEARINGS. THE HEADS HAVE ALSO BEEN REWORKED WITH NEW VALVES. THE GUY STARTED IN TO REBUILD IT AND DIDN'T FINISH IT. I COULDN'T PASS IT UP FOR THE PRICE. I DON'T NEED THAT BIG OF A TRACTOR BUT IT WILL BE FUN TO PUT BACK TOGETHER AND PLAY AROUND WITH. PROBABLY WILL SELL IT AFTER I GET IT BACK TOGETHER. I LIKE THE FACT THAT IT IT IS A DIESEL. I LIKE TO WORK ON DIESELS.

CHUCK


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

I haven't heard any bad reports about the 730. Some say the plus on the 700 and 730 is the dual range transmission. The 800 and 830 had the c.o.m. transmission which some didn't like, mainly beacause the never learned how to use it. I myself have not had any problems with mine. Chuck, I don't think you will have any trouble getting your money back out of it.
caseman-d

:spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile :tractorsm


----------



## chuck d (Apr 18, 2004)

THANKS CASEMAN-D. I MAY NEED TO CONSULT SOME OF YOUR KNOWLEDGE WHEN I GET STARTED PUTTING HER BACK TOGETHER. BY THE WAY, CONGRATS ON GETTING THAT LAST TRACTOR RUNNING.

CHUCK D


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Thanks Chuck, A word of advise. When putting the heads back on don't tighten them till you have your intake, exhaust, and water manifold all put on. Will help where I can. I have a Case 801B that I rebuilt the engine on and know I have problems, am hoping its a head gasket. It runs great but I end up with antifreeze in the oil sometimes?? Thats how I learned the importance of putting everthing on before tightening.
caseman-d


----------



## chuck d (Apr 18, 2004)

THANKS FOR THE ADVISE CASEMAN. SOUNDS LIKE YOUR RIGHT ABOUT THE HEAD GASKET LEAKING. IF YOU DON'T WANT TO TEAR IT BACK DOWN TRY SOME K&W BLOCK SEALER. IT WORKS WONDERFUL. JUST MAKE SURE YOU GET ALL OF THE ANTI-FREEZE OUT OF THE SYSTEM BEFORE YOU PUT IT IN THE RADIATOR. IT WILL ONLY WORK WITH WATER ALONE. IT REALLY IS WONDRFUL STUFF. I'LL YAK BACK AT YA LATER.

CHUCK D


----------



## chuck d (Apr 18, 2004)

CASEMAN, I HAVE A QUESTION FOR YOU. THE 730 I BOUGHT IS SITTING UP ON BLOCKS WITH THE ENGINE IN THE SHED. IT LOOKS LIKE THE FRONT END OF THE TRACTOR HOOKS UP TO THE FRONT OF THE ENGINE. AM I RIGHT ABOUT THAT? IT HAS THE REAR TIRES ON IT. I DON'T HAVE A WINCH TRUCK SO WHAT DO YOU THINK THE BEST WAY TO LOAD IT WOULD BE. I THOUGHT ABOUT SETTING THE ENGINE BACK ON THE TRACTOR AND THEN PUTTING THE FRONT END BACK ON IT TO LOAD IT. I FIGURED YOU MIGHT HAVE RUN ACROSS THIS SITUATION BEFORE IN YOUR TRACTOR HAULING. ALSO DO YOU KNOW WHAT THE NARROWIST WIDTH THAT THE REAR WHEELS CAN BE ADJUSTED IN ON THE TRACTOR IS. I HAVE A TRAILER WITH SIDE RAILINGS AND HOPE TO BE ABLE TO GET THE TIRES OF THE TRACTOR IN ENOUGH TO GET IT ON THE TRAILOR. THANKS A BUNCH.

CHUCK D


----------



## chuck d (Apr 18, 2004)

I FINALLY FOUND THE I.D. PLATE ON THE CASE I BOUGHT AND ACCORDING TO THE SERIAL NUMBER IT IS A 1961 CASE 831 DIESEL. WHAT IS YOUR OPINION OF THE 831 DIESEL.

CHUCK D


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

I must admitt that my knowledge ends at 1959. I thought the 831 was Case-0-matic and not dual range till they went to the comfort king in 1965. Guess I'm going to have to find some newer information The difference between the 700 and 800 was the 700 was dual range and the 800 was case-o-matic. 
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Chuck,
Any updates on the 830, have you got it back together yet.      
caseman-d


----------



## TrevorB (Mar 15, 2013)

I got a case 730 in the summer and only just started working. The owner said that it had a head gasket leak. How hard would that be to fix? It is in good shape and it has been repainted awhile ago it had sat for 7-8 years inside a weather proof shed. 
I'm also not 100% on how to drive it because its a case-o-matic.


----------

